# Top 12 things Yoda says in the bedroom



## Pervaz (Aug 23, 2003)

"Ahhh! Yoda's little friend you seek!" 
"Urm. Put a shield on my saber I must." 
"Feel the force!" 
"Foreplay, cuddling - a Jedi craves not these things." 
"Down here, I am. Find a ladder, I must!" 
"Do me or do me not - there is no try." 
"Early must I rise. Leave now you must!" 
"You know, this would be a lot more fun without Frank Oz's hand up my....." 
"Happens to every guy sometimes this does." 
"When 900 years old you get, Viagra you need too, hmmmmm?" 
"Ow, ow, OW! On my ear you are!" 
"Who's your Jedi master? WHO'S your Jedi Master?"


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 23, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh, man.  The visualization on this!!!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2003)

Actually, isn't he the perfect height to...oh yeah...forgot where I was...never mind.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

That was hilarious.:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 23, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## J-kid (Aug 24, 2003)

lol


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Actually, isn't he the perfect height to...oh yeah...forgot where I was...never mind.
> 
> *




Oi Oi Kaith.....step in line :enguard: 



Gotta keep this place as nice and clean as possible......But to be honest I always thought he was a little bit too small to....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oi Oi Kaith.....step in line :enguard:
> *




MOB,

Good Comment. Just remember if you have questions you can also ask questions of the other mods and admins. :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

Dont worry Rich, I have any problems about this place and Im coming straight to you


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Actually, isn't he the perfect height to...oh yeah...forgot where I was...never mind.
> 
> *



 

Let me not think about that...


----------

